# Welche Hochsprache erlernen ?



## sephias (8 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Beruf Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik Industrie erlernt, und bin auch in der Industrie tätig.
Ich arbeite viel mit SPS Steuerungen vermehrt mit Soft-SPS.

Nun möchte ich gerne bzw. schon seit langem eine Hochsprache erlernen!

Anfangs würde ich sie gerne nutzen um Excel Tabellen die wir im Büro nutzen in kleine .exe Programme "umwandeln" würde nutzen und wäre denke ich eine gute Übung zum anfang.

Dannach natürlich auch in der Produktion zum einsatz kommen, falls ich das schaffen sollte.

Z.b nutzen wir Roboter Schweißanlagen die haben ziemlich alle einen Bedien PC, darrauf läuft WinXP oder bei den letzteren Win7 und eine Soft SPS der Hersteller hat seine Oberfläche und Anwendungen alle in Delphi ( Objekt Pascal) Programmiert mit lokaler SQL Datenbank.

Nun habe ich gehört das Delphi am austerben ist bzw. es kaum Neu-Projekte gibt auf dem Markt.

So meine Anforderung an die Sprache :

- Gut für Anwendungen Windows (Büro oder auch Privat)
- Industrietauglich Verbindung und Kominikation SPS
- Nicht unbedingt die schwerste in der Lernphase
- Zukunftssicher auch für andere Firmen ( Arbeitsmarkt )

Könnte mir jemand was emphelen ? 

Literatur habe ich schon zu Delphi allerdings mit der Delphi 7 Version und zu Visual Stuido 2013 speziell zu C#

Delphi soll ja fast tot sein und das C# Buch finde ich fast etwas zu schwer für den Einstieg da fast alle Beispiele und Aufgaben mit Berrechnungen und Zahlenwerten/Zahlensystemen zutun haben das finde ich persönlich etwas hartes Brot für einen Anfänger.

Vielen Dank schonmal fürs Lesen.

P.S Sorry für Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## holgero (8 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

also Delphi ist nicht ganz schlecht. Es ähnelt sehr stark dem Strukturiertem Text in der SPS-Programmierung. Beides entstand auf der Basis von Standart-Pascal.

Aber du hast recht Delphi ist ziemlich Tod. Oder Tod gemacht - wie auch immer.

Spontan würde ich mich für C.. entscheiden. Wird auch nicht schwerer zu erlernen sein. Vielleicht hast du nur das falsche Buch


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2015)

Eine sehr einfache Sprache ist meiner Meinung nach python. 
Daraus *.exe Dateien zu machen ist wiederrum aber nicht arg trivial.

Dennoch ist python sehr einfach gehalten, und eignet sich gut als Start.
Außerdem ist es Plattformunabhängig (Windows, Linux, Mac OS).

Ich selbst habe mit etwas Hilfe Delphi gelernt, dann python entdeckt, und mache mich nun an C#.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## sephias (8 Oktober 2015)

Abend,

danke für die Antworten.

Also ich bin schon über 30 leider, ich würde gerne eine erlernen die es dann auch für die Zukunft ist,sprich nicht nach dem lernen wieder umsteigen.
Über Python bin ich jetzt nicht so auf dem laufenden.Das werde ich jetzt aber mal nachholen.

Ich hatte mich damals eigendlich schon für Objekt Pascal entschieden mit der IDE Lazarus aber nach dem ich dann soviel negatives gelesen habe was die zukunft betrifft 

Wäre denke ich ja nicht schlau eine Sprache zu lernen die dann in naher zukunft keiner mehr "braucht".

Wobei ich von einem Programmierer der heute bei uns in der Firma war erfahren habe das Delphi sehrwohl noch oft gerade in der Industrie vertreten ist.

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## georg28 (8 Oktober 2015)

Also wenn man so in den Markt für Stellenanzeigen schaut sind C#, Java und C/C++ sehr oft vertreten.
Delphi kaum. Es kommt halt auch auf die Sparte der Software an. Aber C# ist im Bereich der Automatisierung und allgemeinen Bereich PC Software bestimmt kein Fehler.
Damit kann man jetzt auch Apps für Smartphone erstellen und das für Android und OIS und weitere nur BTW. C/C++ wird halt oft im Embeded Bereich eingesetzt und ist die Mächtigste, schnellste und auch
die am meist benutzte Sprache. Würde ich für den Anfang aber nicht nehmen. 
Delphi wird mit Sicherheit schon noch benutzt um vorhandene Software halt noch zu Pflegen. Delphi kostet aber auch einiges. Viele andere Sprachen kannst du für Lau runterladen 
Aber wenn man mal das ganze Prozedere der Programmierung Verstanden hat kann man sich selber auch wieder in eine andere/neue  Sprache einarbeiten.
Das ist in unserem Bereich ja fast ein Muss. So ist die Sprache mit der man Anfangen soll auch eine sehr philosophische Frage und kann Sehr Diskutiert werden.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2015)

Zum Erlernen einer Hochsprache ist Python sehr geeignet.
Bei Python gibt es keine Klammern.
Funktionsblöcke werden durch Einrückungen getrennt.
Dadurch wird man zum sauberen Stil gezwungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auch Phyton empfehlen. Das ist beispielsweise 
auch auf dem Raspberry Pi verbreitet, damit kannst Du 
relativ einfach I/O-Bastelei machen.

Wem Phyton zu schwer ist, der nimmt Scratch. Da musst
man weder Befehle lernen noch eine Syntax beachten –
einfach Befehle zusammenpuzzeln und läuft  auch auf 
dem Pi.


----------



## funkey (8 Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall C# lernen. Sehr mächtig und relativ leicht zu lernen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Oktober 2015)

Naja, leicht ist relativ, aller Anfang ist halt schwer. Was die Mächtigkeit angeht stimme ich funkey allerdings zu. In Verbindung mit .net kannst Du, wenn Du weißt was Du tust, sehr schnell was erstellen wo Du mit C und C++ deutlich länger rumeiern musst. Allerdings hilft Dir das erst, wenn Du die Grundlagen beherrscht. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2015)

funkey schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall C# lernen. Sehr mächtig und relativ leicht zu lernen.



"Sehr mächtig" Ja, aber er ist Anfänger. 

"Leicht zu lernen" wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## Burkhard (9 Oktober 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> "Sehr mächtig" Ja, aber er ist Anfänger. ?



Dann wuerde ich vb.net empfehlen. Also Visual Basic 2013-2015 mit Windows-Forms. Das basiert auf dem .net-Framework 4.5/4.6.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> "Leicht zu lernen" wie kommst Du darauf?



C# ist natuerlich nicht ganz so leicht zu lernen/ zu lesen, aber da der Befehlsumfang auf dem gleichen Framework basiert, sind beide Sprache eigentlich bis auf kleine Unterschiede fast gleich. Nur verwenden sie eben andere Schluesselworte und C# hat mehr Klammern, wo man bei vb.net mehr END IF oder END FOR hat...

vb ist leichter lesbar. C# ist kompakter. Beide Sprachen sind im Visual-Studio enthalten, da hat man alles beisammen.


----------



## Bapho (9 Oktober 2015)

Ohne das ich schulmeisterlich klingen möchte, aber es ist eine Sache die  Syntax einer Sprache zu kenne und eine andere programmieren zu können.  Ich finde das da in vielen Kursen und Büchern falsch angefangen wird.  Zuerst muß ich mir genau überlegen was ich machen will, danach wie ich  es machen will und was ich dazu brauche. Wenn dann das Konzept skizziert  wurde, kann ich anfangen es in eine geeignete Programmiersprache zu  übersetzen. 
Als ich angefangen habe C# zu lernen hatte ich mir das  Buch besorgt http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/visual_csharp_2012/ .  Nach einer weile habe ich gemerkt das ich weiter unten anfangen muß. Da  habe ich mir dann die damalige Version dieses Buches gekauft  https://www.rheinwerk-verlag.de/einstieg-in-c-mit-visual-studio-2015_3814/  und bin sehr gut damit gefahren.
Da wird alles anhand von Beispielen  erklärt, mit vielen Codeschnipseln zum rumprobieren. Diese praktische  Art von Lernen liegt mir am meisten. Wenn man das durchackert ergibt  auch das oben genannte Buch mehr Sinn. 
In meinem Umfeld wird fast  nur mit C# in der Windowswelt programmiert und wenn man nicht gleich mit  Datenbanken, WPF usw. anfängt ist das durchaus für einen Anfänger zu  schaffen. Für unsere Schülerpraktikanten mache ich da so einen zwei Tage  Schnupperkurs. Eine einfache Forms Oberfläche, ein paar geometrische  Formen ausrechnen, die Ergebnisse einfärben usw. Die meisten kommen  damit erstaunlich schnell zurecht.
Das Einsteigerbuch kostet 25€ und Visual Studio ist für den Hausgebrauch kostenlos. Das könntest du ja mal inestieren.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich würde auch Phyton empfehlen. Das ist beispielsweise
> auch auf dem Raspberry Pi verbreitet, damit kannst Du
> relativ einfach I/O-Bastelei machen.



Wenn man eine Hochsprache lernen will und noch Bezug zur Hardware dabei haben will, dann ist ein Raspberry mit einer Hardware-Erweiterung mit ein paar Tastern und Leds ein tolles Teil.
An ein paar so simplen E/As sind schon ausgewachsene Anwendungsprogrammierer in Schwitzen gekommen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Oktober 2015)

Und erst die zyklische Abarbeitung. Mein erstes SPS Programm stürzte deswegen mit Überlauf ab. Hatte einen Zähler genutzt und mich gewundert warum der nicht nur einmal ausgeführt wird.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2015)

... ich würde mich hier Burkhard anschließen.
Wobei bei dieser Antwort der eigentliche Tenor auf .Net liegt / liegen muss.
Ob nun wirklich VB (ist aber auch meine Wahl wegen der besseren Lesbarkeit des Codes) oder C# ist dann nur noch Syntax - wobei sich beide Dialekte in den gleichen CLR-Code übersetzen und somit in den meißten Fällen das Eine in das Andere rückübersetzen läßt.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (9 Oktober 2015)

Also der Raspberry ist optimal für Sowas. Da kann man auch mit verschiedenen Sprachen was machen.

Ironie ein
Aber  nicht vergessen die Frau in den Schrank stellen und den Hund erschießen damit man Ruhe hat und sich seiner Richtigen Braut dem PC endlich allein sein kann.
Und das ganze noch am besten irgendwo in einem Warmen Land wo kein Mensch ist damit man in Askese lebend, das Programmieren lernen kann

Ironie aus


Warum ließt man eigentlich keine oder sehr wenige Stellenanzeigen wo VB.net Kenntnisse verlangt werden?
Wenn es um Mirosoft geht nur C#. Aber sind doch beide Sprachen gleich Mächtig oder kenne ich den Entscheidenden Unterschied nicht?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2015)

georg28 schrieb:


> Warum ließt man eigentlich keine oder sehr wenige Stellenanzeigen wo VB.net Kenntnisse verlangt werden?
> Wenn es um Mirosoft geht nur C#. Aber sind doch beide Sprachen gleich Mächtig oder kenne ich den Entscheidenden Unterschied nicht?



Das liegt einfach daran, dass zur Zeit C# "angesagt" ist (also "hipp" oder "State of the Art" oder oder ...).
Naja ... und dann steckt in VB ja der Wort-Bestandteil "Basic" mit drin (und Basic ist halt basic).
Es gibt funktionell gar keinen Unterschied, da die Grundlage für Beides (wie schon gesagt wurde) das .Net-Frame der jeweiligen Version ist.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (9 Oktober 2015)

Microsoft hat ja andere Net Sprachen auch wieder eingestampft weil die sich nicht durchgesetzt haben. Aber Basic oder Basic ähnliche Sprachen findet man ja schon im Bereich Roboter oder anderen Nischen. Und VBA ist ja nicht nur im Office integriert. Auch bei den ein oder anderen CAD Systemen oder anderen Programmen um Makros zu schreiben.
Oder brauchen manche Programmierer die geschweiften Klammern für Ihr Ego so aller C/ C++?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2015)

Naja ... allerdings darauf zu hoffen, dass Big M die Programmiersprache C# wieder einstampft heißt darauf zu hoffen, dass die Hölle einfriert ... 8)
Wir werden damit leben müssen und wenn man sich ein bißchen Mühe gibt dann klappt das auch ganz gut ... (z.B. Dank Telerik).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (9 Oktober 2015)

Ja das C# eingestampft wird glaube ich nicht.


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Oktober 2015)

sephias schrieb:


> Anfangs würde ich sie gerne nutzen um Excel Tabellen die wir im Büro nutzen in kleine .exe Programme "umwandeln" würde nutzen und wäre denke ich eine gute Übung zum anfang.
> [...]
> So meine Anforderung an die Sprache :
> 
> ...



Ja. Meiner Meinung nach kommen für deine Anforderungen Java und C#.NET in Frage. Wobei ich in Windows Umfeld immer C# den Vorzug geben würde. Ich würde von Phyton die Finger lassen da zwar einfach ist und sich damit zwar viel machen läßt (wie erwähnt in Verbindung mit dem Raspi) aber für die Anwendungsprogrammierung ist es imho bei weitem nicht die erste Wahl (GUI ...). Industrietauglich wird C#  durch diverse libs (siehe Libnodave für Siemens bzw. einfach ADS Anbindung bei Beckhoff).

Weiters:
- große Community (Lernmaterial, Code Snipplets)
- Am Arbeitsmarkt sehr gefragt
- Zukunftssicher

Du musst bei der Literatur nur ein bißchen suchen. Anscheinend hast du da nicht das richtige. Und aufpassen dir am Anfang nicht zu viel anzutun nur weil es halt in der professionellen Programmierung so gemacht wird (WPF, WCF, MVVM, etc..)


----------



## sephias (10 Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend,

wow Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten !

also  ich denke schon das es C# werden soll, VBA ist zwar glaube ich ein tick  leichter aber das kann nich jetzt nicht wierklich sagen dafür habe ich  noch zuwenig Ahnung.

Auch wenn ich Windows persönlich das letzte  mal mit Win7 gelungen fand, denke ich trotzdem das sie noch eine weile  den Markt anführen daher ist es denke ich nicht falsch in der Windows  umgebung zu bleiben.

Habe heute mal versucht ein Anmeldefenster  zu erstellen also ein DropDownMenu zum auswählen des Benutzers und  eingeben eines PW`s.Bei Button Click auf Anemelden soll der Benutzername  und das PW verglcihen werden und ein neues (leeres erstmal) fenster  aufgehen.

Die Benutzerverwaltung passiert in dem Fall im Code später macht man sowas über eine DB oder xml(!?)

Aber  leider hab ich sowas einfaches schon nicht so richtig hinbekommen, die  Namen die ich eingegeben habe für das DropDown(über rechtklick auf das  Menü) konnte ich irgendwie garnicht benutzen.

Naja ich habe noch Hoffnung 

Nochmals Danke hier habe ich erstmals endlich nützliche Antworten bekommen.


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Oktober 2015)

Wieso nimmst du nicht eines der vielen "Hello World" Tutorials und gehts es mal Schritt für Schritt durch? Das war für meine ersten Gehversuche immer ein Weg der funktioniert hat.


----------



## Burkhard (11 Oktober 2015)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei Visual Studio bleiben aber mich anstelle von C# mal für Visual Basic vb.net entscheiden. Das ist nicht identisch mit VBA. Nur damit das klar ist. VBA wäre am ehesten noch mit dem alten Visual Basic VB6 vergleichbar, das innerhalb Excel überlebt hat.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Burkhard,
ist Dein Bett kaputt?
😉

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Oktober 2015)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber sind einige Sachen mit VB.net nicht möglich, aber mit C#?
Wird am Anfang aber vermutlich eh keine Rolle spielen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Burkhard (11 Oktober 2015)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber sind einige Sachen mit VB.net nicht möglich, aber mit C#?.



Though C# and VB.NET are syntactically very different, that is where the differences mostly end. Microsoft developed both of these languages to be part of the same .NET Framework development platform. They are both developed, managed, and supported by the same language development team at Microsoft. They compile to the same intermediate language (IL), which runs against the same .NET Framework runtime libraries. Although there are some differences in the programming constructs (discussed further below), their differences are primarily syntactic and, assuming one avoids the Visual Basic "Compatibility" libraries provided by Microsoft to aid conversion from VB6, almost every command in VB has an equivalent command in C# and vice versa. Lastly, both languages reference the same Base Classes of the .NET Framework to extend their functionality. As a result, with few exceptions, a program written in either language can be run through a simple syntax converter to translate to the other. There are many open source and commercially available products for this task.


----------



## Burkhard (11 Oktober 2015)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo Burkhard, ist Dein Bett kaputt.



Nein, aber ich lebe in einer anderen Zeitzone, genauer gesagt in der chinesischen Zeitzone!


----------



## norustnotrust (11 Oktober 2015)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Though C# and VB.NET are syntactically very different, that is where the differences mostly end. Microsoft developed both of these languages to be part of the same .NET Framework development platform. They are both developed, managed, and supported by the same language development team at Microsoft. They compile to the same intermediate language (IL), which runs against the same .NET Framework runtime libraries. Although there are some differences in the programming constructs (discussed further below), their differences are primarily syntactic and, assuming one avoids the Visual Basic "Compatibility" libraries provided by Microsoft to aid conversion from VB6, almost every command in VB has an equivalent command in C# and vice versa. Lastly, both languages reference the same Base Classes of the .NET Framework to extend their functionality. As a result, with few exceptions, a program written in either language can be run through a simple syntax converter to translate to the other. There are many open source and commercially available products for this task.


Ja das mag schon sein. Aber der TE suchte explizit auch etwas das am Arbeitsmarkt nachgefragt wird. Ich kenne x offene Stellen für C# Entwickler aber keine für VB Entwickler. Das mag jetzt an meinem begrenzten Blick auf den Arbeitsmarkt liegen oder aber an der Tatsache dass VB.NET nicht ansatzweise so weit verbreitet ist wie C#.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Oktober 2015)

@NRNT:
Nein ... du hast da schon Recht. Das war vor ca. 10 Jahren (oder so) mal anders herum - da war VB (damals 6.0) klar vorne. Das ist dann irgendwann danach gekippt.
Es wird aber auch schon so gelehrt : VB ist das Spielzeug und die "guten" Programme schreibt man mit C# - da ist doch klar wohin die Reise geht. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Zitat von Burkhard stimmt und das (auch nach meiner Meinung/Erfahrung) das .Net Framework mit seinen vielen Möglichkeiten/Methoden unter VB leichter zu erlernen ist, da Basic vieles mehr oder weniger im englischen Klartext schreibt. Hat man das dann in etwa verstanden kann man immer noch auf C# umschwenken.
An Code-Beispielen (wenn man etwas sucht / eine Anregung braucht) ist VB immer noch gleich vertreten mit C# - am Anfang ist es aber durchaus so, dass man selbst das beste Beispiel zwar kopieren kann - es aber nicht unbedingt versteht).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Burkhard (12 Oktober 2015)

Hier habe ich mal einen sehr interessanten Artikel zu dem Thema gefunden. Sehr lesenswert:

http://www.zdnet.de/41003392/warum-blicken-c-entwickler-auf-vb-net-herab/


_*Warum blicken C#-Entwickler auf VB.NET herab?*

von Justin James am 28. April 2009, 12:29 Uhr    *Wenn Informatiker über Programmiersprachen diskutieren, gibt es oft keine Alternative zur eigenen Lieblingssprache. Besonders auffällig ist das bei C#-Entwicklern, die VB.NET allgemein wenig schätzen. ZDNet räumt mit den Vorurteilen auf.* 
Wechselt ein Programmierer von VB.NET auf C# und will später wieder mit VB.NET arbeiten, erntet er meist ungläubige und unverständliche Reaktionen. Oft grenzen sie schon fast an Anfeindungen, obwohl es dafür eigentlich keinen Grund gibt.

_Zu mir hat auch schon mal ein Softwareentwickler aus unserer Firma, welcher selber C# verwendet, gesagt, ich wuerde eine Hausfrauenprogrammiersprache benutzen. Das hat mich dann sehr traurig gemacht.


----------



## bike (12 Oktober 2015)

Also die Programmiersprache ist nur ein Werkzeug.
Und die Entwicklungsumgebung  ebenso, das kann man meist schnell erlernen.
Nach meiner Meinung ist völlig egal, mit welchem Werkzeug man sich die Grundlagen wie z.B. Strukturierung, Modularisierung und GUI aneignet.
ich habe über Basic, Pascal, C und nun inzwischen C# und Java es zum Programmierer? geschafft.
Wobei ich nach wie vor Automatisierer als meinen Beruf bezeichne. 

@TE:Mein Tip: Nimm ein Werkzeug das die gefällt, lerne die Grundlagen und dann schau was auf dich zu zukommt.


bike


----------



## Morymmus (12 Oktober 2015)

Ich stimme bike hier zu - meiner beruflichen Erfahrung nach ist ein großer Teil meines Alltags den (Produktions-)Prozess zu verstehen und umzusetzen. Mit welcher Sprache das dann geschieht ist erst die zweite Frage. Aber ohne den Prozess zu verstehen kann (oder zumindest SOLLTE) ich gar nicht erst anfangen zu programmieren. 

Und der Umstieg auf eine neuere/andere Programmiersprache fällt deutlich leichter, wenn man die grundsätzlichen Regeln des Programmierens schon mal verstanden hat.
Das ist vielleicht ein bisschen wie Regelungstechnik - wenn ich die Grundlagen eines Regelkreises verstanden habe und die Fachbegriffe beherrsche bin ich nicht mehr auf einen bestimmten Hersteller von Reglern festgelegt sondern kann mich mit vertretbarem Aufwand an einen anderen Regler anpassen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2015)

Falls das Thema noch aktuell ist:

https://v1.std3.ru/71/b7/1450110575-71b77b2bd06f431f2bd0b4abb983738f.gif


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Dezember 2015)

... Klasse ...


----------



## norustnotrust (16 Dezember 2015)

Alt aber immer noch gut finde ich auch die:

*[SIZE=+4]Wie fangen Programmierer Elefanten und Löwen?[/SIZE]* 
*C Programmierer *bestimmen zuerst mit sizeof() die nötige Speichermenge für einen Elefanten, versuchen diese zu allozieren, vergessen dabei, das Ergebnis abzuprüfen, und schießen dann mit wilden Pointern auf den Elefanten.  
*C++ Programmierer *bestehen darauf, dass der Elefant eine Klasse sei und somit schließlich seine Fangmethoden selbst mitzubringen habe. Und wenn der Elefant Afrika verlassen sollte, dann wird ja automatisch sein Destruktor ausgelöst.  
*Informatiker (Anfänger) *jagen Elefanten, indem sie Algorithmus A ausführen: 
1.) gehe nach Afrika 
2.) beginne am Kap der guten Hoffnung 
3.) durchkreuze Afrika von Süden nach Norden bidirektional in Ost-West-Richtung 
4.) für jedes Durchkreuzen tue: 
5.) fange jedes Tier, das du siehst 
6.) vergleiche jedes gefangene Tier mit einem als Elefant bezeichneten Tier 
7.) halte an bei Übereinstimmung  
*Informatiker (Assembler Programmierer) *bevorzugen die Ausführung von Algorithmus A auf Händen und Knien.  
*Informatiker (Fortgeschrittene) *verändern Algorithmus A, indem sie ein als Elefant bekanntes Tier in Kairo plazieren, damit das Programm in jedem Fall korrekt beendet (terminiert) wird.  

*Ingenieure *jagen Elefanten, indem sie nach Afrika gehen, jedes graue Tier fangen, das ihnen über den Weg läuft, und es als Elefant nehmen, wenn das Gewicht nicht mehr als 15% von dem eines vorher gefangenen Elefanten abweicht.  
*JAVA Programmierer *machen eine Typeconversion einer Mücke.  
*LISP Programmierer *bauen einen Irrgarten aus Klammern und hoffen, dass sich der Elefant darin verirrt.  
*MODULA Programmierer *importieren einen Elefanten aus einem Zoo.*
NATURAL Programmierer *lassen sich von ADABAS einen Elefanten bringen.  
*PASCAL Programmierer *markieren zuerst einen Punkt auf der Landkarte, schreiben dann END davor und träumen davon, dass Nikolaus Wirth von einem Elefanten totgetrampelt wird.  

*PERL Programmierer *bauen sich eine regex, die nur auf Elefanten matcht, und parsen anschließend die Welt.  

*SQL Programmierer *verwenden folgenden Ausdruck: SELECT Elefant FROM Afrika.
*Systemanalytiker *wären theoretisch in der Lage, die Korrelation zwischen Hutgröße und Trefferquote bei der Elefantenjagd zu bestimmen, wenn ihnen nur jemand sagen würde, was ein Elefant ist.
*Virenprogrammierer *jagen Elefanten, indem sie eine Maus ans Kap der guten Hoffnung schicken und in Kairo auf die in Panik geratene Herde warten.  
*Windows - Programmierer *lassen sich zunächst erklären, was ein Elefant ist. Verfahren dann nach Verfahren A, wobei sie das Verfahren regelmäßig unterbrechen um möglicherweise gleichzeitig tätigen Entenjägern die Gelegenheit zu geben, ihre Jagd für eine bestimmte Zeit fortzusetzen und um die Karte von Afrika neu zu zeichnen. 
Findet gleichzeitig eine Fuchsjagd statt, werden die Entenjäger langsamer als die Enten und die Elefantenjäger müssen immer längere Pausen machen weil die Entenjäger nicht so kooperativ sind, den Elefantenjägern ihrerseits ein wenig Zeit einzuräumen. 
Schließlich wird das Vorhaben, einen Elefanten zu jagen, zu einem nicht behebbaren Fehler erklärt und die Jäger verharren bewegungslos dort, wo sie sich gerade befinden.


----------

